#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Mail Merge into Word doc from Excel file not working?

## danny2000

Hi

I can't figure this one out.  I have a jpeg image in the My Pictures folder.  I have a mail merge source file (excel file) and a word document I'm trying to insert the picture into using mail merge.  The example on the msdn website doesn't work as this is what I'm doing below.
I've tried to refresh the field by hitting F9 but still nothing.  It just comes up with a blank picture frame in my word document.

In the excel file (source file) in the "Pictures" column I put the below.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```





In the word document field where I want to insert the picture I put the below.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I've tried with and without the \D at the end but it makes no difference.
I have also tried with and without quotation marks around "Pictures". Still no difference.

Any clues as to how I can get this to work?  

Thanks so much.

----------


## teylyn

To best describe or illustrate your problem you would be better off attaching a dummy workbook, the workbook should contain the same structure and some dummy data of the same type as the type you have in your real workbook - so, if a cell contains numbers & letters in this format abc-123 then that should be reflected in the dummy workbook. 

If needed supply a before and after sheet in the workbook so the person helping you can see what you are trying to achieve.

*Doing this will ensure you get the result you need!*

Also, please include the link to the "example on the msdn website" 

cheers

----------


## danny2000

In this case I'm not sure attaching the word doc would help.

All I would be doing is providing a word file with the informaton I've provided above.

The link on the msdn website is below.  It doesn't seem to work. I'm using Excel 2002.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/909132

----------


## teylyn

well, it's hard to find out what's wrong with your Word and/or Excel file without seeing the files. But suit yourself.

----------

